# Asta portieri



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2014)

Un messaggio per un giocatore. Scrivete le offerte separatamente.



*Abbiati Christian/Fabriman 4*​*Agazzi Michael/Iceman 1*​Agliardi Federico 
Andujar Mariano Gonzalo 
Audero Emil 
Avramov Vlada 
*Bardi Francesco/Evorutto 10*​Bassi Davide 
*Belec Vid/Fabriman 1*​Benussi Francesco 
*Berisha Etrit/Dinho 4*​Berni Tommaso 
Biggeri Matteo 
Bizzarri Albano Benjamin 
Bressan Walter 
*Brkic Zeljko/Gara 1*​*Buffon Gianluigi/Davoreb 85*​Carboni Werther 
*Carrizo Juan Pablo/Interista 1*​Castellazzi Luca 
Celeste Gianmarco 
*Colombi Simone/Interista 1*​Colombo Roberto 
*Consigli Andrea/Ale 15*​Cordaz Alex 
Coric Marijan 
Cragno Alessio 
*Curci Gianluca/Iceman 1*​Da Costa Angelo Junior 
*De Sanctis Morgan/Darren 130*
*Diego Lopez/Fabriman 500*​Ferrari Lorenzo 
Frezzolini Giorgio 
Fulignati Andrea 
Gillet Jean Francois 
Gollini Pierluigi 
Guerrieri Guido 
*Handanovic Samir/Interista 95*​Iacobucci Alessandro 
Iglio Alberto 
*Karnezis Orestit/Gara 11*​Lamanna Eugenio 
*Leali Nicola/Ale 1*​Lentini Nicholas 
Lezzerini Luca 
*Bogdan Lobont/Darren 1*​*Lupatelli Cristiano/Jaqen 1*​*Marchetti Federico/Dinho 30*​Massolo Samuele 
Merelli Davide 
Meret Alex 
Miranda Marcos 
*Mirante Antonio/Peppez 11*
*Neto/Jaqen 28*​*Padelli Daniele/Peppez 6*
*Pegolo Gianluca/Ale 1*​*Perin Mattia/Splendidi 12*​Polito Ciro 
Pomini Alberto	
*Puggioni Christian/Evorutto 1*​*Rafael Cabral Barbosa/Iceman 40*
*Rafael De Andrade Bittencourt/Peppez 9*​Romero Sergio German 
Rosati Antonio 
*Rubinho Rubens/Davoreb 1*​*Scuffet Simone/Gara 50*​Seculin Andrea 
*Sepe Luigi/Dinho 1*​*Skorupski Lukasz/Darren 1*​Sommariva Daniele 
Sorcan Grega 
*Sorrentino Stefano/Evorutto 1*​*Sportiello Marco/Splendidi 4*​Squizzi Lorenzo 
*Storari Marco/Davoreb 1*​Strakosha Thomas 
Svedkauskas Tomas 
*Tatarusanu Ciprian/Jaqen 1*​Ujkani Samir 
*Emiliano Viviano/Splendidi 11*​


@Ale @Superdinho80 @Darren Marshall @iceman. @Jaqen @Louis Gara @tifoso evorutto @Interista Diventi Pazzo @Fabriman94 @davoreb @MrPeppez


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2014)

De Sanctis 1
Diego Lopez 1 
Consigli 1


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Settembre 2014)

Diego Lopez 2
Brkic 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2014)

De Sanctis 10


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Settembre 2014)

Handanovic 1


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Settembre 2014)

Diego Lopez 3
Handanovic 2
Buffon 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2014)

De Sanctis 10


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2014)

Handanovic 3 
Berisha 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2014)

Staccate le offerte, staccate!


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2014)

Ogni offerta un post?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ogni offerta un post?


Sì!


----------



## Jaqen (2 Settembre 2014)

Handanovic 15


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2014)

Buffon 2


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2014)

Diego Lopez 10


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2014)

De Sanctis 20


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2014)

De Sanctis 30


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2014)

Buffon 10


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2014)

Buffon 11


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2014)

De Sanctis 50


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2014)

De Sanctis 60


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2014)

De Sanctis 100


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Settembre 2014)

Diego Lopez 500


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez 500


Guarda che abbiamo 1000 crediti. Ti do la possibilità di ritrattare.


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Guarda che abbiamo 1000 crediti. Ti do la possibilità di ritrattare.



ahahhahahahhahaa oddio...iniziamo bene.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2014)

De Sanctis 110


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez 500


Eroe come lo scorso anno


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez 500


stomale



Handanovic 50


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2014)

De Sanctis 115


----------



## forzaplus44 (2 Settembre 2014)

Diego Lopez 25


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Guarda che abbiamo 1000 crediti. Ti do la possibilità di ritrattare.


Lo so, è una strategia di mercato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2014)

forzaplus44 ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez 25


Le iscrizioni sono chiuse.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ahahhahahahhahaa oddio...iniziamo bene.



non ci credo ahahahahhahahahhha


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2014)

fabriman94 ha scritto:


> lo so, è una strategia di mercato



eroe assoluto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Lo so, è una strategia di mercato


Vabbè, allora la tua offerta è valida. Diego Lopez 500.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2014)

De Sanctis 120


----------



## forzaplus44 (2 Settembre 2014)

Aggiungetemi anche a me! [MENTION=826]forzaplus44[/MENTION]


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2014)

Berisha 2


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2014)

Berisha 3


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2014)

forzaplus44 ha scritto:


> Aggiungetemi anche a me! [MENTION=826]forzaplus44[/MENTION]


Non è possibile, siamo in 12 al completo. Basta.


----------



## forzaplus44 (2 Settembre 2014)

guarda che se vai a leggere i primi post di iscrizione sono tra i primi ad aver detto di voler partecipare


----------



## Jaqen (2 Settembre 2014)

Buffon 30


----------



## forzaplus44 (2 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non è possibile, siamo in 12 al completo. Basta.



guarda che se vai a leggere i primi post di iscrizione sono tra i primi ad aver detto di voler partecipare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2014)

forzaplus44 ha scritto:


> guarda che se vai a leggere i primi post di iscrizione sono tra i primi ad aver detto di voler partecipare


Ho capito ma hai venti messaggi non ti ho mai visto nel forum. È per i membri attivi del forum il fanta.


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2014)

Buffon 35


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Settembre 2014)

Belec 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2014)

De Sanctis 130


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Settembre 2014)

Buffon 50


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2014)

Buffon 51


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Settembre 2014)

Buffon 70


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Settembre 2014)

Buffon 71


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2014)

Handanovic 51


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2014)

Ma gli altri portieri?


----------



## Ale (2 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ogni offerta un post?



si. per ogni offerta ,un post.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma gli altri portieri?


Adesso li aggiungo, forse è meglio fare tutti insieme.


----------



## Ale (2 Settembre 2014)

Consigli 2


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Adesso li aggiungo, forse è meglio fare tutti insieme.



Si anche perché secondo me si fa prima.


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2014)

Rafael (Napoli) 17


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2014)

Rafael Napoli 20


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2014)

Scuffet 10


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Settembre 2014)

Handanovic 52


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Settembre 2014)

Scuffet 11


----------



## Ale (2 Settembre 2014)

neto 1


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2014)

Scuffett 15 

PS: Aggiorna handanovic a 51


----------



## Ale (2 Settembre 2014)

sportiello 1


----------



## Jaqen (2 Settembre 2014)

Scuffet 16


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2014)

Skorupski 1


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Settembre 2014)

Neto 3


----------



## Ale (2 Settembre 2014)

neto 5


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2014)

Scuffett 25
Rafael 25


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Settembre 2014)

Neto 7


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2014)

Perin 1


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2014)

Buffon sta a 71 , offerta di [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION].


----------



## Ale (2 Settembre 2014)

viviano 1


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Settembre 2014)

Scuffet 50


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Settembre 2014)

P.S. Bisogna prendere 3 portieri,giusto ?


----------



## Ale (2 Settembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> P.S. Bisogna prendere 3 portieri,giusto ?



si


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2014)

Neto 20


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> si



Ok,perfetto

Perin 10


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2014)

Mirante 1


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Settembre 2014)

Marchetti 5


----------



## davoreb (2 Settembre 2014)

buffon 80


----------



## davoreb (2 Settembre 2014)

Marco Storari 1


----------



## davoreb (2 Settembre 2014)

Sorrentino 1


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2014)

Marchetti 10


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2014)

karnezis 1


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Settembre 2014)

Karnezis 10


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Settembre 2014)

Handanovic 70


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2014)

Berisha 4


----------



## Jaqen (2 Settembre 2014)

Neto 21


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Settembre 2014)

Karnezis 11


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Settembre 2014)

Padelli 1


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Settembre 2014)

L'asta quando chiude ? Perche se chiude in tarda serata non so se riesco ad esserci


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Settembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> L'asta quando chiude ? Perche se chiude in tarda serata non so se riesco ad esserci



Non dovrebbero esserci limiti di tempo. Finisce quando tutti hanno preso i loro portieri credo


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2014)

Neto 22


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2014)

Viviano 5
Mirante 5
Rafael 30


----------



## Ale (2 Settembre 2014)

rafael ( verona) 1


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Viviano 5
> Mirante 5
> Rafael 30



"Staccate le offerte"


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> "Staccate le offerte"


Eh ma io faccio quello che voglio  No comunque le volevo staccate perché credevo di poter fare una cosa che adesso non posso più fare


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2014)

Rafael (Napoli) 40
Abbati 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2014)

Lobont 1


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Settembre 2014)

Marchetti 11


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2014)

Sorrentino 5


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2014)

Marchetti 12


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Settembre 2014)

Marchetti 13


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2014)

Marchetti 20


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Settembre 2014)

Marchetti 21


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2014)

Marchetti 25


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Settembre 2014)

Consigli 5
Mirante 5
viviano 6
Bardi 1


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Settembre 2014)

BUffon 81


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Settembre 2014)

Marchetti 26


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Settembre 2014)

Scusate la domanda, ma la rosa ha dei vincoli come numero e ruoli?


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Scusate la domanda, ma la rosa ha dei vincoli come numero e ruoli?



3 portieri 
8 difensori 
8 centrocampisti 
6 attaccanti

25 giocatori


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2014)

Marchetti 30


----------



## Ale (2 Settembre 2014)

leali 1


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2014)

Domani non dovrei esserci per un po' di tempo, ma dovrei comunque tornare verso sera, vi dico direttamente i portieri che mi interessano, nel caso qualcuno volesse offrire di più aspettate le mie offerte.

Abbiati,Neto,Rafael (Napoli).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2014)

.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Domani non dovrei esserci per un po' di tempo, ma dovrei comunque tornare verso sera, vi dico direttamente i portieri che mi interessano, nel caso qualcuno volesse offrire di più aspettate le mie offerte.
> 
> Abbiati,Neto,Rafael (Napoli).



Nero 25


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Nero 25



27


----------



## davoreb (3 Settembre 2014)

Buffon 85


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2014)

Mirante 6


----------



## davoreb (3 Settembre 2014)

Padelli 2


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2014)

Padelli 3


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2014)

Rafael (Verona) 2


----------



## Ale (3 Settembre 2014)

rafael ( verona ) 3


----------



## davoreb (3 Settembre 2014)

Rubinho 1


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2014)

Rafael (Verona) 4


----------



## Ale (3 Settembre 2014)

rafael ( verona ) 8


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2014)

Rafael (Verona) 9


----------



## Ale (3 Settembre 2014)

Ujkani 1


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2014)

Perin 11


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> 27



28


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2014)

Va beh te lo lascio


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2014)

Bardi 2


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Settembre 2014)

Colombi ( Cagliari ) 1
Padelli 5


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2014)

Consigli 6


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2014)

1 lupatelli


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2014)

1 tountara... Non mi ricordo benissimo come si scrive, è l'altro della fiore


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> 1 tountara... Non mi ricordo benissimo come si scrive, è l'altro della fiore


Tatarusanu?


----------



## Ale (3 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> Ujkani 1



sostituisco questa offerta con: Bassi 1 ( che non ha nessuno )
[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Settembre 2014)

Consigli 10
Mirante 10
viviano 10
Bardi 6


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Consigli 10
> Mirante 10
> viviano 10
> Bardi 6


Si possono acquistare massimo tre portieri quindi la quarta offerta per Bardi non è valida.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Consigli 10
> Mirante 10
> viviano 10
> Bardi 6


I portieri sono 3........


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2014)

Mirante 11


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2014)

Handanovic 75


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Settembre 2014)

Handanovic 85


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2014)

.


----------



## Ale (3 Settembre 2014)

.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2014)

Sepe 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2014)

Handanovic 90


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Handanovic 90



Handanovic 95


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2014)

Viviano 11
Perin 12
Sportiello 2


----------



## Ale (3 Settembre 2014)

sportiello 3


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si possono acquistare massimo tre portieri quindi la quarta offerta per Bardi non è valida.



sono un discepolo di Galliani


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2014)

Sportiello 4


----------



## Ale (3 Settembre 2014)

consigli 15


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2014)

Quando finisce l'asta?


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2014)

Padelli 6


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Settembre 2014)

Bardi 10


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2014)

Agazzi 1


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2014)

Abbiati 2


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2014)

Abbiati 3


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2014)

Abbiati 4


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] dato che hai rafael, pigliati quelli del Napoli a questo punto e lascia quelli del Milan a Fabri che ha Lopez.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Settembre 2014)

Carrizo 1


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2014)

Curci 1


----------



## Ale (4 Settembre 2014)

Pegolo 1 , anziche bassi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Settembre 2014)

Puggioni 1

Sorrentino 1

x me chiuso


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2014)

Avramov 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Avramov 1


----------

